# Some help with a reference, please.



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Some time back I read where cattle grazing in one large pasture will use 25% of the annual forage production for meat & milk. 
As this single block of land is subdivided the forage use efficiency goes up. 
The ultimate forage utilization efficiency is in the 70% range if the pasture is subdivided into 16 individual plats with intensively managed grazing.

Any help with the or any reference will be appreciated.


----------



## anokes (Jul 30, 2008)

you need to go to the stockman grass farmer site and look a book called MIG by jim gerish. there are 3-4 other must reads there too. we have rotationally grazed livestock for quite a few years and it is more productive but also more labor intensive.

Good luck


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Dr. Monte Rouquette with Texas AgriLife Research at Overton has done volumes of research on rotational grazing. He would be an excellent reference resource for this question. Much of his grazing data may be located on the following web site:

Texas AgriLife Research and Extension Center at Overton

Click on AgriLife Article Search Database and then click on Author to enter the name Rouquette for a listing of his numerous publications. These usually will not exceed two pages each.


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

This book will probably cover just about anything you'd like to know: "Greener Pasture on Your Side of the Fence: Better Farming Voisin Management-Intensive Grazing" (4th Edition) written by Bill Murphy. Hope it helps.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Didn't I see that information from the University that came up with and sells the grazing stick? I know I've seen the data somewhere.


----------



## ddivinia (May 8, 2009)

Man - that was expensive. I have a bunch of reading heading my way. Thanks for the tip.

D.


----------

